# What do you think is the worst show on TV



## JP1234 (16 May 2011)

For me it has to be Expose on TV3 at 6pm. Not that I actually sit and watch it but sometimes it's just on....and I have to watch to see how bad the women are dressed, most of the time they look like girls who have fallen in the dressing up box and found mummy's make up!

I don't mind a bit of harmless entertainment but it's a show that leaves me speechless!


----------



## becky (16 May 2011)

The worse programme for me is the one with the doctors on channel 4, the one where you see everything.

I woke to a horrible sight one evening after I nodded off and wasn't the better of it for the rest of the night.


----------



## JP1234 (16 May 2011)

becky said:


> The worse programme for me is the one with the doctors on channel 4, the one where you see everything.
> 
> I woke to a horrible sight one evening after I nodded off and wasn't the better of it for the rest of the night.



Embarrassing Bodies!  I just can't watch it either, I saw a bit of it once, a man showing off his piles.....

I don't understand why they are too ashamed to go to the doctor but happy to have a camera film their ailments!


----------



## becky (16 May 2011)

JP1234 said:


> Embarrassing Bodies!  I just can't watch it either, I saw a bit of it once, a man showing off his piles.....
> 
> I don't understand why they are too ashamed to go to the doctor but happy to have a camera film their ailments!



The live version is starting soon.


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 May 2011)

Judge Judy or Jeremy Kyle show


----------



## Delboy (16 May 2011)

that new home improvements show on rte....changing rooms. they're tried to spice it up by introducing a competitive element.....absolutely brutal


----------



## PaddyW (17 May 2011)

Delboy said:


> that new home improvements show on rte....changing rooms. they're tried to spice it up by introducing a competitive element.....absolutely brutal


 
The one thing that sticks in my mind about that program is the word 'opulent'. They really do say that word a lot.


----------



## Kate10 (18 May 2011)

Surely Toddlers and Tiaras must win hands down?


----------



## micmclo (18 May 2011)

Another vote for Jeremy Kyle show. I hope the people are actors. I refuse to believe there are so many people like that out there.

Also the show on Channel 4 with that doctor who looks like a model. He describes something and then gets people on his show to examine it.

 Some say they were nervous to go to their doctor but they've no issue going on TV???
He got a rugby team to undress for him, weird, I changed channel




JP1234 said:


> For me it has to be Expose on TV3 at 6pm.



Anyone saying Branangelina should be hung from the Spire!


----------



## Mpsox (18 May 2011)

Brendan O' Connors chat show would be hard to beat in my opinion. Closely followed by any of those filler shows where a comedian introduces "hilarious" clips of things off the internet.


----------



## purpeller (18 May 2011)

I think Xpose is terrible.  Unfortunately for me it's on the tv in my gym when I'm there so I see it but I don't listen to it regularly.  The bit that gets me is when they have some story about a famous person and they use the same footage of them every time, that TV3 happens to own.  It could be a drinking game: will they use the footage of Angelina in a black dress walking through an art gallery or will they use from Cannes a couple of years ago with Brad....


----------



## csirl (18 May 2011)

JP1234 said:


> Embarrassing Bodies! I just can't watch it either, I saw a bit of it once, a man showing off his piles.....
> 
> I don't understand why they are too ashamed to go to the doctor but happy to have a camera film their ailments!


 
I love this programme - always had an interest in science/medicine issues.


Worst programme on TV must be that one about Katie Price. Total waste of air time and completely irrelevant and boring.


----------



## STEINER (18 May 2011)

Coronation Street
Late Late Show

I am starting to lose interest in The Sunday Game, over analysis and too much chat.  On Sunday I waited to see some of the Laois vs Antrim hurling game and it just showed about 3 minutes.  This 80 minute show was painful to watch with all the experts giving their predictable 2011 predictions.


----------



## Complainer (18 May 2011)

Eastenders - Where they all shout at each other all the time, and everyone is grumpy. Can't take more than 10 secs.


----------



## Purple (18 May 2011)

Complainer said:


> Eastenders - Where they all shout at each other all the time, and everyone is grumpy. Can't take more than 10 secs.



Something else we have in common...


----------



## orka (18 May 2011)

I can't watch Take Me Out - it's just cringy - there was apparently an episode where a guy was buzzed off by all the girls before he opened his mouth... I know people choose to go on but it's horrible to watch.

Also, any of the vacuous garbage like My Super Sweet Sixteen or anything with Paris Hilton/Jordan in.


----------



## Delboy (18 May 2011)

PaddyW said:


> The one thing that sticks in my mind about that program is the word 'opulent'. They really do say that word a lot.



or the word 'space'. 'This is really a grat space'...'I love what you did with this space'
If anyone ever uses that word around me without then mentioning Star Trek or the Universe in the same sentence for example....I won't hold myself responsible for what I'll do to them!!!!


----------



## gabsdot (22 May 2011)

Fair City


----------



## Newbie! (23 May 2011)

There's also a show on Sky or Living and i think you compete to win plastic surgery...a whole new low in reality tv.

Also, cant stand Take Me Out, Jeremy Kyle and actually never liked Kilnascully either.... 

And, just dont like Gordon Ramsey either....watched him do a travelogue in Vietnam last week...total garbage. Would choose Rick Stein any day.


----------



## Firefly (23 May 2011)

The weather forecast on RTE !

They spend the first bit telling you what the weather was like earlier (the only bit they get right!). Then the main bit consists of about 200 slides where they cover the next few days about 10 times. A recent addition on Thur & Fri evenings is a focus on the weather for the start of the following week (Mon & Tue)....we don't care...ALL we want to know is what's the weather like for the weekend. Finally, I get to relax safe in the knowledge that the one page summary at the end will tell me all I need to know (even if it is wrong).


----------

